
Ask HN: What are good resources for building a robust web app? - schorpioen
My background: I never worked as a &quot;programmer&quot;, I am not sure what my level as a programmer is (I worked mostly as an online marketeer and I am dabbling now into data analysis&#x2F;data science). I taught myself Python and Flask, I made a web app using SQL-Alchemy for my company. Deployed something to Heroku which got data from another website, that broke a couple of months later because they changed the API.<p>Suppose I have a good idea for small web application as a side-project. I don&#x27;t doubt that I will get it to work - I will choose a project that is within my abilities, something &quot;simple&quot;.<p>But I am clueless about the &quot;overhead&quot; of the project: version control, proper testing, database maintenance, backing up, monitoring (plus everything I don&#x27;t know I don&#x27;t know) - as I never had the need for this, really.<p>I see a lot of tutorials about building &quot;a REST-Api with Flask in 30 minutes&quot; or whatever. But can anyone point me to resources where I can learn about what is needed take make a robust, public web application?
======
taffer
I can recommend the Learn Enough[1] series by Michael Hartl. It teaches you
the basics and the rest is learning by doing.

[1] [https://www.learnenough.com/courses](https://www.learnenough.com/courses)

